# Automotive LED bulb replacements



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get replacement LED lights for cars at a resonable price? Interior and exterior. I just put HID's in my car and love the brightness and look! Want the rest of the lights to look similar.

Thanks
Wil


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

There's a store dedicated to LED lights for vehicles....lightdepot dot ca


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks!! I'll check it out!!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> There's a store dedicated to LED lights for vehicles....lightdepot dot ca


Picked up a bunch from Dave at Light depot. Very nice guy! Definitely not the cheapest way to replace bulbs. LOL His prices were pretty decent compared to other places online. Would buy from him again.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

cool got any pics Wil?

I run HIDs on my truck too but it pisses ppl off lol...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

eBay.ca
They have a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey D,

No pics yet but I'll get some! Once I do I'll post. The ones inside the car are crazy bright!! 

I only replaced the exterior ones that were not behind coloured lenses. I'm not sure if the look will change much if I change ones behind coloured lenses. I'll have to try it out and see. The only ones I could not change the were clear lenses were my turn signal/parking/driving lights. The Regal, does not use the high beams as driving lights. I got some LED's that were supposed to be white when driving lights but when you turned on the turn signals they would be amber. Couldn't get them to work properly. I'll have to play with them some more to see if I can get them to work.

I know what you mean about HID's! I love them!! Sooo bright that your highbeams are virtually pointless. I have thought of changing my highbeams too. I might go with the higher 55 watt version though. If someone highbeams me, look out! LOL.

What wattage did you go with? I have the 35 watt ones in the low beams, I didn't know how much heat would be generated with the 55 w ones. I figure they will be ok as high beams as you don't run them too long anyways.

I just need to get the fog lights changed. I got another set of lights but I don't like the colour. Trial and error I guess. Not much for 893 bulbs out there.

Now I just need to do a few mods to the car....air intake, exhaust, stereo, alarm/car starter. LOL.


Hey Igor, 

yes there were a few places on Ebay but I heard a few people I know had problems with some of the bulbs they got. With lots of it coming from China, I thought it was too much of a hassle if I did have problems. Also, there were so many different size options I didn't know what to get, 5 LED's, 10, etc. The ones that were from the U.S. were not much of a price difference so I just went local. I met the guy, tried them out then paid him. It worked out well. Now I have an idea so the sizes of the bulbs so I could probably buy elsewhere now too.


----------

